# California doesn't give a Damm



## Grenadier (May 19, 2008)

More Nandrolone (same substance Royce Gracie had been using) fallout, with female MMA fighter, Carina Damm.  

http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/50837


----------



## exile (May 19, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling that she's not the only one?


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

Well, it _is_ a sign of respect for the support that they're looking into this type of thing, I suppose...a backhanded compliment of sorts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 19, 2008)

I think it's a sad shame


----------



## exile (May 19, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Well, it _is_ a sign of respect for the support that they're looking into this type of thing, I suppose...a backhanded compliment of sorts.



True. 

But if they start doing this sort of scrutiny in a systematic way, they may wind up catching a lot more fish in their net than they bargained for.... 

It's weird how people will do the most self-destructive things just for a bit of an advantage in a competitive sport that they're only going to be able to compete in at an world-class level for a relatively few years. And the logic of it is really discouraging from the competitor's point of view: after a while, you don't actually get any advantage from doing it, but you get a huge disadvantage from _not_ doing it. So you're back to square one, except now with seriously damaging substances running around your system.


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Well, it _is_ a sign of respect for the support that they're looking into this type of thing, I suppose...a backhanded compliment of sorts.


 
I guess this would be true


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

Have a look at this. And this athlete could well be representing the Uk in the Olympics. Most of us can only shake our heads and despair.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/athletics/7400566.stmK


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Have a look at this. And this athlete could well be representing the Uk in the Olympics. Most of us can only shake our heads and despair.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/athletics/7400566.stmK


 
I just tried and got "404 - Page Not Found"


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/athletics/7400566.stm

Went back on my history and it came out that way too! I've copied again though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/athletics/7400566.stm
> 
> Went back on my history and it came out that way too! I've copied again though.


 
Thank You.

And this is only in the UK imagine how many are actually doing this globally.

Yup your right most of us can only shake our heads and despair.


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 24, 2008)

Nice thread title. I thought it was going to be about CA not caring about MMA.


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

I think it's sad in general. The systems in place will catch up to people sooner or later and make the entire community look bad.


----------

